# Reverse sneezin/coughing/collapsed trachea



## lilc5 (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello
I would like some feedback please if possible. I have a 5 month old maltese - female. A week ago she started coughing up a storm one night. I thought she got into something because it was a dry cough and it sounded like she has a furball. The next day I took her to the Vet he told me her lungs were fine. I thought maybe she was getting kennel cough. He thinks she has a collapsed trachea. He told me that because the heart puts preassure on the lungs while they sleep this is the reason she wakes up coughing. Ever since the night coughing incident she now wakes up at 6am every morning to cough non-stop. Its a dry cough, and only once has she finally spit something out - vile. Is this normal for a collapsed trachea? Should I ask for an xray? When she was younger she would snort like a goose from time to time but now she dry choughs-every morning. It basically wakes us up. I wish there is something I can do. I feel so bad for her. I do have a flip-video of her coughing the other night that I can upload to Youtube for everyones review.
ny suggestions would be appreciated.

Carolina


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

ooo i'm curious about this, too. my leila, also 5 months, also makes snorty noises a lot and i was under the impression that 'reverse sneezing' was normal for maltese and nothing to worry about. she also does the hacky dry cough type sound now and then. now i'm worrying that it might be something more serious.....?

i hope someone has answers.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The snorting and goose honking is reverse sneezing and pretty normal for dogs close to the ground. Covering the dog's nostrils with your finger will stop it. 

Sounds more like your dog might have some kennel cough. I would recheck with your vet. They can prescribe cough medication and antibiotics to be on the safe side.


----------



## lilc5 (Dec 6, 2009)

That is what I told my Vet but he told me her lungs were clear and he didnt hear anything wrong with her. I let him listen to my flip video and he told me it was colapsed trachea. I trust my Vet as he had taken care of my first dog (4 years) so I know he is competent but I am just worried.


----------



## DenaBear07 (Aug 7, 2007)

From what you're describing it sounds like it could be kennel cough, but collapsing tracheas are very common in small breeds. Either way, use a harness to walk your dog and never a collar to damage to the trachea. It's good that you're worried enough to ask questions. 

Look at it this way: The reason antibiotics are prescribed when a dog has kennel cough is to either treat or prevent a secondary infection (pneumonia). The antibiotics do not cure kennel cough in itself. Cough suppressants can be prescribed to lessen coughing caused by kennel cough OR collapsing trachea. I would recommend placing a call in to your vet requesting the cough suppressants. If your dog is coughing enough every morning to wake you up, your dog is uncomfortable. Depending on which suppressants are prescribed, the amount of times the medicine is administered daily can vary. If your dog is only having coughing fits in the morning, I would suggest just giving the meds before bed at night. 

Just be vigilant and watch for any vomiting, diarrhea, lack of appetite and/or water intake, and lethargy.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

My dog was doing this, dry hacking cough..like she had a hairball stuck. So about 5 weeks ago, I took her to the Vet who said it could be either kennel cough and/or a reaction to the pollution/air here. He put her on antibiotics for 8 days and an antihistamine for 14 days. He also said to have her in a steamy room for 5-10 minutes a day to moisten her throat. So we sat in the bathroom with the steam shower on, whilst grooming her. This helped a lot. She still has a bit of cough but not nearly as bad..but I've noticed that the steam helps a great deal.


----------



## lilc5 (Dec 6, 2009)

Thank you. This is great information. He did tell me to give her 1/4 ts of robitussin at night. When I first got her she was sick (8 weeks old) for 3 1/2 weeks with kennel cough. She was on antibiotics, robitussin, and the last week of her cold she was switched over to metacam. I still have the metacam and a new bottle as well available in my house and remember the dosage to give for her size but I have not administered. Since she saw the vet I have only given her robitussin 1 night. I dont want to keep her drugged up each night. She naps in the evenings when we get home but doesnt really cough when she wakes up. Its usually in the morning after a long night sleep.


----------



## DenaBear07 (Aug 7, 2007)

I don't see how metacam would help unless she was running a fever the last week she was sick. Good luck!


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I don't know where you live but I had a problem with the air drying out . So I added a humidifier and an air cleaner because they are so close to the ground and pick up dust easily and these two additions helped my dogs and myself tremendously. Maybe this might be one of your problems and I know that I even sleep better at night with the cleaner and fresher air.


----------

